# earthworm castings and laterite



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

I am planning to setup a 55gal. planted tank and I plan to use earthworm castings for substrate as per Mr. Vladimir Simoes' method .

http://www.barrreport.com/co2-aquat...-casting-nutrient-enriched-sediments-how.html

Do I need to use laterite, or I can use red pottery clay instead? If I do need, then how much of it?

Thank you.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## kvntran (Nov 9, 2007)

Here's a link to a guy who tried to mix his substrate to match ADA aquasoil. Earthworm castings is the main component.
http://amania.110mb.com/Chapters/Tech/sub-aquasoils_en.html


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

kvntran said:


> Here's a link to a guy who tried to mix his substrate to match ADA aquasoil. Earthworm castings is the main component.
> http://amania.110mb.com/Chapters/Tech/sub-aquasoils_en.html


thank you for the link


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

You do not need laterite with the castings if you don't want to use it.

You can use the castings just like sphagnum peat moss just dust it on the bottom of the tank along with potash and Iron Chelate tho I've always preferred peat to castings it's probably a bit better in organic compounds depending on where you get it.

All of that stuff can be found at a local landscaping or orchard supply store.

- Brad


----------

